# Anybody LOVE jazz?



## Jazz.for.miles (Jan 17, 2018)

Heya!
I'm fairly new to furaffinity so sorry if I don't get any jokes or references and stuff h
Anyway-
Is anybody else as passionate about jazz as I am? Does anybody else feel happy when jazz is playing? Or... Am I the only one?
Well... If so...
PLEASE TELL ME YOUR FAVORITE JAZZ SONG!!!
Thanks.
~Miles!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 17, 2018)

Hmmm so you like jazz?


----------



## Jazz.for.miles (Jan 17, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmm so you like jazz?


Saw that coming a MILE away...


----------

